
The Most Modern of Modern Sports - swibbler
https://www.damninteresting.com/the-most-modern-of-modern-sports/
======
kartan
A similar story at vaguelyinteresting:
[https://www.vaguelyinteresting.co.uk/the-great-romford-
and-h...](https://www.vaguelyinteresting.co.uk/the-great-romford-and-
harringay-cheetah-races/)

Converging domain name and topics?

------
twic
This story was more than gripping enough until I got to the bit where the
cheetahs started running at Harringay Stadium. That's just down the hill from
where I'm sitting right now!

Of course that's not the only exciting thing that ever happened there. We had
greyhound racing, ice hockey, riots, gangsters, motorbike races, Billy Graham,
boxing matches, and an enormous cold storage facility. Of course most of these
things didn't happen at the same time!

